# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Τι πυκνωτής σε supertweeter;

## komhst

Χαιρετώ όλους τους γνώστες και τους DIYers και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:

Εχουμε ένα supertweeter που θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα με ένα full range  μεγάφωνο (χωρίς crossover φυσικά) για να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση πάνω από  τα 8 kHz

Τι πυκνωτής πρέπει να μπει σε σειρά με το supertweeter έτσι ώστε αυτό να παίζει από τα 8.000 Hz και άνω;

----------


## AKHS

> Χαιρετώ όλους τους γνώστες και τους DIYers και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:
> 
> Εχουμε ένα supertweeter που θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα με ένα full range  μεγάφωνο (χωρίς crossover φυσικά) για να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση πάνω από  τα 8 kHz
> 
> Τι πυκνωτής πρέπει να μπει σε σειρά με το supertweeter έτσι ώστε αυτό να παίζει από τα 8.000 Hz και άνω;


Αν είναι στα 8 Ω το τουιτερ σου θελεις 2,48uf αν ειναι στα 4 θέλεις 4,97uf αυτα υπολογισμενα με batterworth high pass.

----------


## komhst

Ο.Κ. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντησή σου. 
Οσον αφορά τον τύπο του πυκνωτή και τα Volts; Παίζουν ρόλο;

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο ....

Ενας πυκνωτης και μονο αρχικα δημιουργει φιλτρο πρωτης ταξης και αρα αναστροφη φασης 180 μοιρες , οποτε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση με μαλλον πυκνωτη 2,2 ο οποιος μπορει να ειναι ΜΚΤ ΜΚΡ αλλα και γιατι οχι BIPOLAR σε μια ταση το λιγοτερο 100 βολτ στην γραμμη του + οπου τελικα το super tweeter πρεπει να συνδεθει με αναποδα την πολικοτητα του ωστε να καλυψει την διαφορα φασης . 

Το κυριως ομως προβλημα ειναι το να δεινεις φουλ σημα ( μπασσα μεσαια πριμα ) στο μεγαφωνο ευρειας και να συμπληρωνεις με ενα σουπερ tweeter  απο πανω κομμενο απο τους 8 και πανω η καπου εκει με φιλτρο πρωτης ταξης που εχει μαλλον τρελλο σπλαταρισμα θα οδηγησει σε μια κατασταση οπου τα πριμα θα αποδιδονται ταυτοχρονα και απο το μεγαφωνο ευρειας ( στον βαθμο που μπορει) και απο το super tweeter που ειναι η πραγματικη δουλεια του . 

Αυτο θα οδηγησει σε ακυρωσεις φασεων σε καποια σημεια  και ισως να εχει μαλλον αρνητικο αποτελεσμα στο συνολο του ηχου αν και τα πριμα τελικα θα αυξηθουν .

θεωρητικα σε  super tweeter ""κοβουμε "" με κροσσοβερ τριτης ταξεως  και επισης θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να σχεδιαστει και ενα τμημα του κροσοβερ μαλλον ευκολο που να κοβει το μεγαφωνο ευρειας απο τους 8 και πανω . 

Σαφως και εκει θα πρεπει να υπολογιστει κατα το ποσο οι αρχικες ευαισθησιες των μοναδων ειναι καπου κοντα ωστε να μην βγαινει ""μπροστα" το ενα σε σχεση με το αλλο  

Πολλοι απο τους χρηστες που ξεκινησαν να αξιολογουν την απλοτητα και τις χροιες των μεγαφωνων αυτων ενω ξεκινησαν να τα παιζουν με σοβαρους ενισχυτες ακριβειας και ποιοτητας καταλαβαν οτι απο το να τρως πραγματα απο το μεγαφωνο στην προσπαθεια να εισαγεις τον τελειο συνδυασμο super tweeter + crossover το προβλημα λυνεται πολυ πιο ευκολα χρησιμοποιοντας κατι το οποιο εχει ρυθμιστικα τονων πανω του . Επισης εχει δειξει οτι οι ενισχυτες παλιας τεχνολογιας με αρκετη παραμορφωση  και μαλλον επιθετικα tone control των πολλων db  τελικα ""καθονται"" καλυτερα σε τετοια ηχεια ...

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## AKHS

> Ο.Κ. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντησή σου. 
> Οσον αφορά τον τύπο του πυκνωτή και τα Volts; Παίζουν ρόλο;


  Ανάλογα με την ισχύ του ενισχυτή σου πρέπει να είναι και τα βολτ του πυκνωτή και σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να έχει πολικότητα υπάρχουν διάφοροι πυκνωτές από απλούς με χαμηλή τιμή έως εξωτικούς με τιμή μεγαλύτερη και από τα ηχεία σίγουρα όμως να ξέρεις  ότι το κροσοβερ και τα υλικά του παίζουν  σημαντικό ρόλο. Ο ένας πυκνωτής είναι κροσοβερ πρώτου σταδίου. Δες εδώ για να πάρεις μια γεύση  
http://www.mythosaudio.gr/category.php?id_category=104
http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/Cap.html

----------


## geostrom

Σάκη τα φίλτρα πρώτης τάξης αλλάζουν την φάση 90 μοιρες  αυτό που λες ισχύει  για τα δεύτερης τάξης φίλτρα .
Αν δε χρησιμοποιήσουμε 1ης τάξης στο woofer και στο twiter το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι +90 και -90 = 0 μοιρες .

----------


## komhst

> δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο ....
> 
> Το κυριως ομως προβλημα ειναι το να δεινεις φουλ σημα ( μπασσα μεσαια πριμα ) στο μεγαφωνο ευρειας και να συμπληρωνεις με ενα σουπερ tweeter  απο πανω κομμενο απο τους 8 και πανω η καπου εκει με φιλτρο πρωτης ταξης που εχει μαλλον τρελλο σπλαταρισμα θα οδηγησει σε μια κατασταση οπου τα πριμα θα αποδιδονται ταυτοχρονα και απο το μεγαφωνο ευρειας ( στον βαθμο που μπορει) και απο το super tweeter που ειναι η πραγματικη δουλεια του . 
> 
> Αυτο θα οδηγησει σε ακυρωσεις φασεων σε καποια σημεια  και ισως να εχει μαλλον αρνητικο αποτελεσμα στο συνολο του ηχου αν και τα πριμα τελικα θα αυξηθουν .
> 
> θεωρητικα σε  super tweeter ""κοβουμε "" με κροσσοβερ τριτης ταξεως  και επισης θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να σχεδιαστει και ενα τμημα του κροσοβερ μαλλον ευκολο που να κοβει το μεγαφωνο ευρειας απο τους 8 και πανω . 
> 
> Σαφως και εκει θα πρεπει να υπολογιστει κατα το ποσο οι αρχικες ευαισθησιες των μοναδων ειναι καπου κοντα ωστε να μην βγαινει ""μπροστα" το ενα σε σχεση με το αλλο


Σε ευχαριστώ για την αναλυτική σου απάντηση.
Ομως επειδή δεν πρόκειται και για κανένα super dooper σύστημα δεν το ψάχνουμε τόσο πολύ.
Πρόκειται για έναν φθηνό noname κινέζικο λαμπάτο ενισχυτή που οδηγεί δύο ηχεία ιδιοκατασκευής με ένα full range μεγάφωνο το καθένα (fostex νομίζω) Ο ιδιοκτήτης του δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Απλώς είπε να προσθέσει δύο super tweeters να βοηθήσουν κάπως την κατάσταση πάνω από τα 8,000 Hz. Δεν πρόκειται να μπει στην διαδικασία επιλογής ή κατασκευής cross over. 

Οταν του είπα ότι προτείνατε πυκνωτές MKT ή MKP μού είπε ότι έχει ήδη κάποιους πυκνωτές Wima MKS σε αυτή την χωρητικότητα. 
Ποιά είναι η διαφορά των MKS;  Μπορούν αυτοί να κάνουν την δουλειά που ζητάει;

----------


## Costis Ni

Για πές ποιό Fostex είναι, ίσως και να μη χρειάζεται tweeter και να γίνουν όλα χειρότερα όπως λέει κι ο Σάκης.

----------


## komhst

Λοιπόν τα αποτελέσματα του "project" έχουν ως εξής:

- Κάναμε δοκιμές με διάφορους πυκνωτές που είχαμε διαθέσιμους και  καταλήξαμε στην χωρητικότητα του 1,5 μF η οποία μάς έδωσε την πιο ομαλή  απόκριση στο μετρητικό software και εκτιμώ ότι αφήνει το supertweeter να  παίζει από τα 10 kHz και άνω.

- Πυκνωτές ΜΚΡ δεν βρήκαμε σε κανένα μαγαζί στην Αθήνα! (ούτε καν σε  άλλες χωρητικότητες) Ετσι μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκαμε με τα χίλια ζόρια  ΜΚΤ 1,5 μF Ελπίζω ότι δεν κάνει και μεγάλη διαφορά, έτσι;

- To supertweeter συνδέθηκε συμφασικά με το full range. To software που  χρησιμοποιήσαμε για τις μετρήσεις δεν έδειξε καμμία ουσιαστική διαφορά  στην απόκριση συχνότητος (κάποια ανύψωση ή κάποια βύθιση) όταν το  supertweeter συνδεόταν είτε συμφασικά είτε σε ανεστραμμένη φάση με το  full range. 

Γιατί συνέβαινε αυτό;

Λόγω της απόστασης των κέντρων των δύο μεγαφώνων; Το full range είναι  τοποθετημένο στα 2/3 του ύψους της 60 cm μπάφλας του ηχείου. Το  supertweeter τοποθετήθηκε εξωτερικά ακουμπισμένο στο πάνω μέρος της  καμπίνας σε μια μεταλλική βάση σχήματος L  (να μην καταστρέψουμε και την  καμπίνα ανοίγοντας τρύπες, μιας και δεν είχαμε και ποτηροτρύπανο  διαθέσιμο)
Ετσι η απόσταση των κέντρων των μεγαφώνων είναι γύρω στα 25 cm.

'Η μήπως λόγω του ότι τοποθετήσαμε το μικρόφωνο στον οριζόντιο άξονα του  κέντρου του full range; Αυτό το κάναμε επειδή ο ακροατής καθιστός στον  καναπέ έχει το full range ακριβώς στο ύψος των αυτιών του και όχι το  supertweeter που είναι αρκετά ψηλότερα τοποθετημένο στην κορυφή της  καμπίνας (όπως έχουν το tweeter τους τα Crystal Audio ή τα Roister  Status  :Cool: 

Το full range είναι Fostex αλλά δεν γνωρίζω το μοντέλο γιατί δεν  ανοίξαμε την καμπίνα για να το δούμε. Το supertweeter είναι κινέζικο,  πιο κινέζικο δεν γίνεται!!! Jiaxing Xinguhui (αν το γράφω καλά, ούτε να το διαβάσω δεν μπορώ..)  αγνώστων λοιπών χαρακτηριστικών πέρα των 8Ωhm που ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι.

- H διαφορά στην χροιά του ροζ θορύβου (και πολύ περισσότερο του λευκού  θορύβου) έτσι όπως τον ακούγαμε με τα αυτιά μας ήταν τεράστια όταν  έπαιζε το supertweeter σε σχέση με όταν έπαιζε το full range μόνο του.

- Αντίθετα η διαφορά στην μουσική ήταν πολύ μικρότερη (έως και ασήμαντη  σε μερικά κομμάτια) όταν έπαιζε το supertweeter σε σχέση με όταν έπαιζε  το full range μόνο του. 

Καταλήξαμε λοιπόν στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτό είναι καλό, (συμφωνήσαμε και  οι δύο) διότι το supertweeter δεν κάνει έντονα αισθητή την παρουσία του  αλλοιώνοντας τον ήχο του full range. Απλώς συμβάλλει επικουρικά στην  υψηλή περιοχή χωρίς να παίρνει τον πρώτο ρόλο από το full range. 

Με βάση λοιπόν αυτό το τελευταίο συμπέρασμα και αφού μάς "έκατσε" καλά ο  ήχος στα αυτιά μας δεν το ψάξαμε παραπάνω. Το αφήσαμε έτσι που παίζει  μια χαρά. Εξάλλου η εξωτερική τοποθέτηση αφήνει την ευελιξία στον  ιδιοκτήτη του να ξαναπειραματιστεί στο μέλλον αν θέλει με άλλους  πυκνωτές ή με διαφορετική τοποθέτηση του supertweeter, ή και με την  εύκολη κατάργησή του ή αντικατάστασή του ίσως με κάποιο άλλο καλύτερο.

----------


## materatsi

Οποτε Τασο αν δεν σε ικανοποιει η αναλυτικη απαντηση του Σακη,δεν μιλαμε για ικανοποιητικη αναλυση ηχου.Βαλε οτι θελεις τοτε,παιξε με διαφορους πυκνωτες,βαλε και διαφορα cd και κατι θα  ακουσεις,οχι παντως το σωστο.Αν θελεις γραψε μας ποιο τουιτερ-μεγαφωνο-καμπινα ειναι,να δουμε απο που ξεκιναει,που φτανει πραγματικα,τι διασπορα εχει,και πως θα φιλτραριστει αυτο το υποθετικο αποτελεσμα.

----------

